# First time overclocking q8200...



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

I have never overclocked before but I want to give it a try. I have no idea where to start and I don't want to destroy my computer. Here are my specs

CPU-Newegg.com - Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80580Q8200

FAN/HEATSINK-Newegg.com - Tuniq Tower 120 Universal CPU Cooler 120mm Cooling Fan and Fan Controller/Heatsink

MOBO-Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-EP45C-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM-Newegg.com - Crucial Ballistix 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model BL25664AA80A

GPU-Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

PSU-Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

I'm not trying to go crazy or anything here I'm just looking to get faster load times on my games and quicker boot up. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Boot times are related to the apps that are set to run on boot. 
I also doubt that OC'ing will have any effect on loading time for your games.


----------

